# 2020 Lund LX220 Tritoon 4 point FISH



## Coastline Marine (Jan 27, 2008)

2020 Lund LX220 Tritoon being pushed by a Mercury 150hp 4stroke (87 HOURS!!) and is sitting on a McClain tandem axle aluminum trailer. This boat is rigged with the following options and accessories. Humminbord Solix 12 Chirp Mega DI + G2 GPS/FF, Minn Kota 80lb ULTERRA on a quick release bracket w/i-Link, batteries & battery charger, Kicker Bluetooth stereo w/Rockford Fosgate speakers throughout, analog gauges w/digital hour meter, labeled switch panel, transom boarding ladder, ski tow bar, bait prep station w/rear livewell, (2) rear bucket fishing chairs, lockable rod locker storage, bimini top w/boot cover, L shaped bench seat w/storage underneath, captains swivel bucket seat, side console set up w/storage underneath, mid-ship entry gates w/rod holders, removable snack table, (2) bow fishing chairs, bow livewell, LED navigation lights, blue LED deck lights and a full length mooring cover.

Practically brand-new Lund triton fishing machine. You can literally do it all in this one! FINANCING AVAILABLE!! Ask about WARRANTY!! Priced at $49,995.00. Call Greg at (281) 904-4697

More available Inventory at www.coastlinemarine.net
Facebook Group: Greg Walker – Coastline Marine
Instagram: @gregwalker_coastlinemarine


----------

